# Mesmerize 2.3 root?



## sonicacid (Aug 30, 2011)

So I put the official EH09 Gingerbread update on my phone yesterday while at work, and after I got home went about trying to root it again. SuperOneClick kept freezing up at step 6, and I could not get past it what so ever. Has anyone had any luck yet on rooting after receiving the update?

Thank You.


----------



## jrusch (Jul 30, 2011)

Look at post #82 of the Samsung Mesmerize USCC Official Gingerbread Stock ROM EH09 thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...d-Stock-ROM-EH09&p=82122&viewfull=1#post82122


----------



## sonicacid (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for the direction. Just found my way over here from xda, hadn't quite gotten through the majority of the threads yet.

I truly appreciate the help.


----------

